# Do you ever let your malt's coat air dry?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

This is our 2nd summer with Ollie and since he's in short coat I figure no harm in letting him air dry after a bath. I like how he looks better when he IS blowdried, but I figure I'll spare him the trauma (lol) while I can. 

On his ears and tail I've been using a human silicon-based spray leave in conditioner--I spray it on my hands and then work it through his ears & tail. It does great at keeping the long hair tangle free.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 29 2008, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598297


> This is our 2nd summer with Ollie and since he's in short coat I figure no harm in letting him air dry after a bath. I like how he looks better when he IS blowdried, but I figure I'll spare him the trauma (lol) while I can.
> 
> On his ears and tail I've been using a human silicon-based spray leave in conditioner--I spray it on my hands and then work it through his ears & tail. It does great at keeping the long hair tangle free.[/B]


Pam,

We have a groomer come once a month but honestly we are busy enough that if someone needs a bath in between groomer visits, we frequently just towel them dry and let them finish the job as they run like little mad men around here. This does not happen that frequently any more. Max always looks pretty good after something like this but Rocky's hair has a bit of curl in it and it gets real pronounced without a blow dry & brush.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I've let Pebbles hair air dry a few times, but it just looks so much better when I blow dry it. She's so soft and fluffy :wub: 
But, I don't think there's really any harm in it, especially since it's warm outside now, so they won't be freezing when they get out of the tub.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

never


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I made that mistake last week, when it was REALLY hot! OMG was it the worst idea EVER!! She had matts everywhere! And her coat just didnt feel the same! I will never do it again!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I sometimes let Sassy go for a while before I dry her. I comb her ever so often while it is drying then when she is a little more than half dry I finish it with the dryer. It just takes forever to air dry, so I normally finish it up. I have let her totally air dry.....but like I said it takes hours. Not only is her hair long....it is thick and heavy.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I do all the time during this nice summer weather.

I do think that Wolfie has very wavy hair because of it but

it works for us right now!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

always :biggrin: well unless it is freezing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If they have any length of coat, you really ought to blow dry. If they're very short, no problem (though it doesn't look as nice). 

Soda air dries after swimming and playing in the hose. If he didn't have a coat that doesn't mat, I'd have to blow dry him every time. He does look ridiculous though.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I brush as I blow dry - air drying strikes me as HORRIFYING , I can just see the beserk hair and KNOTS :smpullhair: Sarah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my kidz have short 'do's so i don't really have to worry. i do towel dry' then comb them out well (long ears and tail). but after that, they can dry naturally. lol

mini does have a little curl to her hair when it's short, so if i don't blow dry she tends to look poodle-esque, however mass has straight hair and i never have to worry about that. =]


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 29 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598297


> This is our 2nd summer with Ollie and since he's in short coat I figure no harm in letting him air dry after a bath. I like how he looks better when he IS blowdried, but I figure I'll spare him the trauma (lol) while I can.
> 
> On his ears and tail I've been using a human silicon-based spray leave in conditioner--I spray it on my hands and then work it through his ears & tail. It does great at keeping the long hair tangle free.[/B]


What is the name of the human silicon-based spray you are using? I am having trouble with Abbi's ears getting a tad tangly!!
Thanks,


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

In my house, the long coated ones always get blown dry. The short coated ones from early May through mid-October get towel dried with a quick comb out and blow dry of ears and tail, just dry enough to prevent tangles. Then they get to run in the yard and rub themselves all over the grass.

:angry: 

MaryH


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella freezes if I don't dry her a bit. It can be 100 degrees outside and she'll still manage to be cold. Sometimes I'll get her back and tummy dry and let the rest air dry on its own.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Both of mine have puppy cuts and I have never blow dried them. I tried to in the beginning with Toby but he hated it and was so scared. Once they are dry then I brush them.
Robin


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

At home we air dry most times. A few good runs around the house and poof done. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

With Midis' hair now clipped in about a 1/2 inch on the body and maybe and inch or more on the legs (full topknot and tail) I just wrap him up in a towel, and then switch to a dry towel after a few minutes and hold him, sometimes with my electric "throw" wrapped around him (like a min-electric blanket). He takes this time to cuddle and fall asleep so we are both comfortable and there is nothing too stressful about it. He isn't afraid of the hair dryer, but unless his coat is full I don't see the sense in using it. His hair is straight, although it doesn't look its best if left at 2 or 3 inches and not blown dry. In fact, when I had him in that cut it looked pretty bad. It was sort of like having all the cons of long hair and all the cons of short hair at the same time! Bad length. It really needed to be treated as a full coat, yet the beauty of it wasn't there. I like his Koko and Clifford style now.  Suits him MUCH better! 

Cyndi


----------

